
Eighteen wrong predictions made around the time of first Earth Day in 1970 - educationdata
http://www.aei.org/publication/18-spectacularly-wrong-predictions-made-around-the-time-of-first-earth-day-in-1970-expect-more-this-year-3/
======
baud147258
> Man must stop pollution and conserve his resources, not merely to enhance
> existence but to save the race from intolerable deterioration and possible
> extinction

I don't see how this one is wrong (but since it's a general and undbounded
prediction)

For the crude oil production one (14), it's also wrong on the fact that there
would be still filling station attendants.

> Dr. S. Dillon Ripley, secretary of the Smithsonian Institute, believes that
> in 25 years, somewhere between 75 and 80 percent of all the species of
> living animals will be extinct

Aren't we quite close to that?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocene_extinction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocene_extinction)

